# Looking for 1Bdrm studio or room in Breck for ski season



## glreese (Apr 28, 2004)

I live in the Boulder area and would like to rent a room in Breck for the winter (Nov/Dec - April). Something reasonable (if that exists) because it would only be used Friday-Sunday and not all the time. Good clean roommate. 

Let it SNNOOOOOOOOWWWWW!!!

"Free the heel''


----------

